# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  El centro de piragüismo de Alange abrirá en 2017 tras estar cinco años parado

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201612...4002921-v.html




> *El centro de piragüismo de Alange abrirá en 2017 tras estar cinco años parado*
> 
> *La Junta realiza las obras para poner en marcha este centro de tecnificación de referencia nacional para deportistas*
> 
> 
> El Centro de Tecnificación de Alange está planeado como una instalación de referencia nacional. :: brígido
> 
> CELESTINO J. VINAGRE / ALANGE 
> 4 diciembre 2016 - 00:43
> ...

----------

Jonasino (05-dic-2016)

----------

